# Line Choice



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

I need some advice on line choice pertaining to long distance casting.Right now I am spooled with 20lb suffix and I am continously breaking off above the shock leader during my cast. Should I go with "spider wire" and mono as a shocker ???
If I do use this set up is there a perticular knot that I should use as well?? Or am I simply trying to throw it to hard and snaping the line at the end of my cast? The guides are in good condition so i don't think that is an issue. Any suggestions
will be helpfull. Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

most people use ni think between 8 and 14 pound test w/ a 50 pound shocker


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

doright said:


> The guides are in good condition so i don't think that is an issue. Any suggestionswill be helpfull. Thank you in advance!!!!


Breaking off for no reason could be a couple of things - technique could be one of them. A good way to positively rule out the guides as a problem is to run a length of pantyhose (bear with me here) through the guides. The pantyhose will catch on any bad edge or burr. I had the same problem and finally tested it out and found out that one of my guides had a burr in it,

No real reason to switch over to braid though.

As far a tournament line is considered, I think they have a specific limit in size (28 mm) that has to be used in tournaments. I think this amounts to 12 lb test and I think the the line and the shocker must be neon green in color. Check with the pros on this...


Sandcrab


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I am continously breaking off above the shock leader during my cast.


That sentenced confused me a little. But don't worry, I confuse easily. I was wondering if your knots are failing? Or are you breaking off at the main line above the knot?
Most of the time when I break off at the shocker, it's my knot that's the culprit. 
I've been trying to learn the Bimini, but I've had little luck so far. The Spider Hitch to a no-name is what I'm using now. I like it better than what I was using, which was an Improved Albright.

If it's not your knots, just ignore everything I said.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> The Spider Hitch to a no-name is what I'm using now. I like it better than what I was using, which was an Improved Albright.


Hmmm, I have a convert....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Hmmm, I have a convert


Cdog, you're my hero. 

But you're still not getting my BL.

By the way, I got a couple of those news people looking into your Ocean View parking signs. I dunno if it'll turn into a story, but we'll see. 
Now if I could only get them to turn the menhaden issue into a series my life would be complete.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> But you're still not getting my BL.


Hmmm, wont share BL???? Maybe should reconsider the june trip....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I like it better than what I was using, which was an Improved Albright.
> 
> If it's not your knots, just ignore everything I said.




I detest that!

I've never popped an improved albight,well maybe after a bad cast  ...just the stupid knots I tied to tha terminal tackle....glad ya found a shock knot ya feel comfortable tiein


Wheres the fish at?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

N/M


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> glad ya found a shock knot ya feel comfortable tiein


There is no such animal. It's an oxymoron. I ain't comfortable with any of em. I hate em all. The dirty little, fish freein' bastards. 

Cdog, mi cerveza es tu cerveza. En cualquier momento.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> There is no such animal. It's oxymoron. I ain't comfortable with any of em. I hate em all. The dirty little, fish freein' bastards.
> 
> Cdog, mi cerveza es tu cerveza. En cualquier momento.



Aww c'mon....ya gotta have the Good Ju-JU--with tha knots ya tie................it's the law of tha jungle,the declaration of independence...the wrong an right.ya gotta trust that knot  ......improved albright with a glob o' spit b4 tightening


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*maybe i'm missing something...*

.... but i don't see how you could break off "above the shockleader" on the cast.. your "shock leader" should go from the rig to at least 3-5 minimum turns on your reel... if you do that, there should be zero pressure on the running line....


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Thumb-Burner said:


> .... but i don't see how you could break off "above the shockleader" on the cast.. your "shock leader" should go from the rig to at least 3-5 minimum turns on your reel... if you do that, there should be zero pressure on the running line....



TB is right. The knot debate ain't addressing the problem. The line is breaking above all the knots. It sounds more like to me that Dudley's shocker is to short or he has a major slippage problem on the power stroke. Correct me if I misread this.


The spider=about 80%, bimini or aussi braid=100%, allbright somewhere between. All work with drag at 1/3 but I choose 100% when possible.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> It sounds more like to me that Dudley's shocker is to short or he has a major slippage problem on the power stroke.


That makes more sense, now that I went back and re-read what Doright wrote. Maybe a longer shock leader that included at least three to five wraps around the reel would solve his problem??

I'm waiting for him to follow up on this thread with a little more info. 
Where ya at, Dudley?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

that sounds like wierd problem. to me i would say user error or check the guides again as mentioned. the knots, i mean unless theyr'e in bad bad bad shape, and reasonable knot should hold it, let alone an aussie or bimmini...

neil


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Allright i'm back......and thanks for all the input. I will have to try the panty hose deal when i get home. Should i try it with the lady in them or not??  It's simple but i'm sure it works. For the most part i think it is technique and maybe old line coupled with me trying to sling the [email protected]#t out of the weight. I went back to my trusty "Compleat Surfcaster" book and noticed some things i am doing very wrong. Such as not pushing the rod butt out and not having a smooth follow through. I have had the shocker around my reel at least five turns but it seems to break off midway through the guides for the most part and there is no shocker left. I am strongly convinced that the line is some of the problem. It's been on there for about two years so i'm sure there is some deterioration going on.. so it's a good reason to try something else.... maybe supermono... being that i am still very "green" and may need something that will be a little more forgiving to the not so smooth delivery... But i will try the panty hose deal tonight...hopefully i can snag a little action while comondearing the hose


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The surf will kill your line...*



doright said:


> ...I am strongly convinced that the line is some of the problem. It's been on there for about two years so i'm sure there is some deterioration going on.. so it's a good reason to try something else


I change lines during the season sometimes once a month depending on line wear. I always cut back the last 15 or so feet after each trip and tie on a brand new shocker (plus 5 turns on the reel) before each outing. I always do this...

Please use quality mono - none of the cheap stuff. Even Trilene Big Game is cheap - and tough too.

Sandcrab


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my first thought was a to short shocker...you said it breaking youy main line...or above the shocker...if above the skocker , let more line out...how long was the line on the reel...and what are you throwing...if the line is bad...change it...whats between the shocker and the cast...good luck


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

s.c.
Big game is definatly what it is. The reel is holdin
suffix right now but i don't think it's a true showing.. so i guess the question is what is the definition of "quality mono"?..... I'll leave that for the experts. I've tried a lot of line on fresh water
tackle but this is a whole different pond... and i'm definitly out of water....
Panty Hose = works
On both..but the guides are fine so "Quality Mono" it is and more brew for now   
rattler
As far as what i'm throwing is 4-8oz bank sinkers. there is a big lake near me that gets a good bit of my attention...in the event that i'm in the ideal situation i increase my chances..now back to the cold ones


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

change your line..... 2yrs for mono is no no no...


im a freak and change my line after big fish or usually between 2 days of hard fishing(like i said im paranoid) but i've definately noticed some lines do no hold up as well as others, especially after a couple of nice fish..... i dont think any of my reels see the same line on them longer than 3 weeks... but like i said im paranoid


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

MIKE


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

It just might be your technique. You might be hitting the spool with you thumb just after the initial release. Try detuning the reel to where you feel confident not having to thumb it for control. Once you get your cast smoothed out and start getting some distance, then gradually start freeing up the spool and let you thumb just float on top of the spool. Your thumb should only feel the loose coils of a slight fluff and not the spool itself. These few loose coils beating the underside of your thumb should slow the spool just enough to bring you back into control. Good luck.

Sufix Tri is good.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2005)

Sufix Tri It Is
Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

kind of out of left feild...ever tried a fly rod...you feel the cast...when i learned...my surf casting got way better...jat


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 21, 2005)

doright said:


> I have had the shocker around my reel at least five turns but it seems to break off midway through the guides for the most part and there is no shocker left


Sounds to me like the knot between your shocker and running line is getting caught somewhere before it clears the top guide. Is there a "curly" area at the break point? If so then your knot is breaking.

With line that is old and brittle it is possible that your shocker knot is simply catching on something for a split second and causing a break.

My recommendation is to change your line far more frequently and to possibly tie a more streamlined knot and trim the tag end very short to minimize the cahnce for it to catch on the way off the reel or throught the guides.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

RATTLER,
Not a weird statement at all. Seeing how a vast majority of fishing techniques originated from fly fishing. I have a friend that has been a long time fly fisher and he is pushing me to pick it up to improve my distance casting. Maybe i should make some time for it..

I've ordered some suffix tritanium. I will have it monday and give it a whirl soon after. I'll fill yall in afterwards. Thanks for all the help.
i HEAD TO THE COAST NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE "REEL" THING.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

yah aren't using a penn are you?  my captiva 4000 almost got tossed in the drink last time i was slinging plugs off the pier. i noticed it happened when i put a little more ass behind my casts, so i figured it was operator error... but the bail was closed after every time i cracked off. the bail gets in a certain posistion, and the forward motion easily snaps it shut. this resulted in a very angry operator and about $12 in new gotcha plugs.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

rockstar...tighten the screw on the bail and try to get used to closing it by hand... this should help...


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

just noticed this post and was wondering if my surgeon's knot  is gonna hold ok. It's too easy to be that strong I think....though I have hauled in a couple sizeable fish on it.

lemme know whachyall think.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

otter...mono to mono...i like the bloodknot...not w/ braid...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey otter whats goin on bud? for a simple quick knot that works with braid too, try a double nail knot, for heavers i use the bimini-nail combo, if u do a search i put some pics up a while back of some of the knots, they are blown way up so the tags look a lil long, but they should come up


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Maybe*

Maybe the AC could come up north and offer some knot tying lessons. Maybe next March/April while we are all not catching fish at Matapeake 

Neil, I tried that Bimi twist, but got lost doing it. 

I have been using the albright with the extra 4-5 loops in the end, (someone posted about that too).

What is a good braid to braid knot for a noob?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you cant look at pictures for a bimini, that;ll make ya all kindsa lost, ya gotta watch someone do it, makes all da sense in da world after that.


braid to braid is tricky, i dont really know of any easy ones, braid on braid i always use doubled line

when ya come down south to fish and take me up on my invitation, i'll be happy to go over it over some cool golden delicious


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> What is a good braid to braid knot for a noob?


Just curious but why would you need a braid to braid knot?

If I did try one it would prolly be a double uni. Thats what I use for a braid to mono knot.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

NTKG said:


> hey otter whats goin on bud? for a simple quick knot that works with braid too, try a double nail knot, for heavers i use the bimini-nail combo, if u do a search i put some pics up a while back of some of the knots, they are blown way up so the tags look a lil long, but they should come up


Staying alive man- thanks for the shout, just found the pic:









you got a good link for maybe an animated .gif of the nail knot? 

....still curious though .... surgeon's knot's no beuno?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i wouldnt trust many surgeons knots in capitol hill anyway.


----------

